# dematting tool



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

while browsing for new food and water bowls and another new leash i chanced upon the grooming section of my favourite pet supply store. i found this small appliance called a dematting tool, it said it was for long haired breeds but there was a photo of a cat on the front of it. no mention if it was intended for dog use also but i bought it anyway. (desperation will do that) 
anyway, this thing is wonderful, slices through mats like a warm knife through hard butter, a slight resistance but mostly just cuts the mats and lets them fall to the floor.
i got more done on mugsy watching an hour rerun of the west wing then i did in about 5 hours over the weekend. all for a paltry $7.50 cdn.

joe


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm tempted to say my favorite dematting tool would be a gun. There is no doubt now that Milo is going through his second blowing coat stage and I have no doubt that having Bailey attached to him half the day makes it worse. I'm almost at the point of giving up the ghost and cutting his hair all off. Did I say that???

Can you let me know what the tool is/looks like? I certainly need all the help I can get right about now.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

a quick pic


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

another angle


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - that's great Joe - but for those of us who need/want to keep a long coat - doesn't it just shred the length?


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

it seems more like thinning the hair and removing the mats.

mugsy's hair is no longer really long so it's hard to tell.

ask me an easier question...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Be really careful, I used one once and I cut my thumb pretty bad so I gave up on it.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Be really careful, I used one once and I cut my thumb pretty bad so I gave up on it.


was your thumb badly matted?
sorry, could not resist...

it does seem semi-lethal but i have been careful so far.
i just really like the feeling of getting somewhere when i use it.

joe


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I'm tempted to say my favorite dematting tool would be a gun.


Geri!!! ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I saw something like this at PetSmart called a "FURminator" that said it removes the undercoat and loose hair but it is not recommended for breeds like Shih Tzus, Maltese, and Bichons. I think it cost around $35.00, but I was afraid it would cut too much hair even though it said it wouldn't damage the topcoat. I think it might work good on a dog that is in a puppy cut.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*no furminator for havanese*

It is made for shedding dogs and cats and takes out a tremendous amount of hair. For my cats, it was amazing...seemed like a huge amount...and also for shedding dogs because it gets the undercoat. It isn't for coated dogs that don't shed.

The dematting tool was used by me when Riki was little. It took out the mats and also a great deal of coat. It wouldn't be a good idea for a dog in show or someone who loves the long, perfect coat. It does work for those under the arms and near the hind legs for those of us with non-show dogs and also those in shorter coats. I, too, cut my finger with it...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Joe, I'm surprised at the price of yours! I bought a high-end version several years ago after watching a pro do a demo for me at a show. You can thin a coat out and/or break up mats, but the problems come several weeks later when the hair starts tangling up even more. It may be a mat breaker, but it's also a mat _creator_! With so many hairs at different lengths, it invites opportunity for mats to reproduce in a maddening way.

And yes, those blades are wicked.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

sounds like a mixed blessing of sorts.

i may continue using it for now to get rid of all the mats and then hope for the best with returning to the comb and brush combo.

joe


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I bought a 7" untangler comb with rotating teeth at a dog show last year that I think could also be used for cats. It works great and is my favorite. I also use an Evolution rotating comb that works well but the other is my favorite!


----------

